# How to migrate endeavouros-linux or arch-linux from virtualbox to bhyve.



## Alain De Vos (Aug 14, 2020)

What I did :
1. Create a zvol
zfs create -V115G -o volmode=dev zfsada0s1/enda
2. convert an endeavorous-linux vdi virtualbox installation vdi image to raw format
qemu-img convert -f vdi ./endeavouros.vdi -O raw endeavouros.raw
3. copy this raw to the zvol
dd if=./endeavouros.raw of=/dev/zvol/zfsada0s1/enda bs=1G
4. Try to boot this zvol with bhyve.
But the subborn ... does not mount root ... and I don't know why or have no info why it fails.
MYDIR="/mnt/hd/endeavouros"
MYMEM="800M"
export PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
export myvm="enda"
export myif="re0"
grub-bhyve -S -m device.map -r hd0,msdos1 -M $MYMEM $myvm
sleep 15
bhyve -S -A -H -P \
    -s 0:0,hostbridge \
    -s 1:0,lpc \
    -s 2:0,virtio-net,tap0,mac=00:a0:98:3a:77:a4 \
    -s 3:0,virtio-blk,/dev/zvol/zfsada0s1/enda \
    -s 4,passthru,2/0/0 \
    -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A \
    -c 2 \
    -m $MYMEM \
    $myvm &

I suspect something in the boot stuff ... churchers & arch ?
Do i install lilo,grub1,grub2,grub-legacy ?


----------



## teo (Aug 15, 2020)

The question for me would be, can I install bhyve on Ubuntu in order to install FreebBSD with graphic manager as guest on bhyve?


----------

